# [Video] Zhanchi vs FangShi



## piyushp761 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Username (Jun 27, 2013)

I personally don't like the fact that people call the cube "Fangshi", That's like calling any Dayan cube "the Dayan"


----------



## Echo Cubing (Jun 27, 2013)

Username said:


> I personally don't like the fact that people call the cube "Fangshi", That's like calling any Dayan cube "the Dayan"



Yea,should call it "fangshi shuangren"instead of "fangshi"


----------



## piyushp761 (Jun 27, 2013)

Username said:


> I personally don't like the fact that people call the cube "Fangshi", That's like calling any Dayan cube "the Dayan"


Hhhmm.. I guess when Funs come out with another 3x3 then people will start calling it Shuang Ren. Also saying Shuang Ren is a little bit difficult for me soo.....


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jun 27, 2013)

shuang ren sounds cooler than fangshi IMO P


----------



## piyushp761 (Jun 27, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> shuang ren sounds cooler than fangshi IMO P


haha.. i told my friend - " I finally got the Frosted Blade" And he was like " You gonna use it to kill me" lol..


----------



## Frubix (Jun 27, 2013)

I've seen Feliks' 5.66 video a lot, but with that music, the talking voice and that quality, it feels like it's a lot more special


----------



## piyushp761 (Jun 27, 2013)

Frubix said:


> I've seen Feliks' 5.66 video a lot, but with that music, the talking voice and that quality, it feels like it's a lot more special


Thanks!!


----------

